# first sandy now enon



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

my cory cat became ill from what i assumed to be swim bladder disiese but today while cleaning/rearangin my tank i noticed my neon tetra showing the same problems as my cory (the neon is in an endless battle to stay off the sand) and i was told to try epsoms salt but i didnt think i should use epsoms in my main tank with shrimp in there so i was wonderin if i need to go ahead and treat with epsoms salt in a different container?? could some bacteria/parasite be causein the swim bladder problem ? my temp spiked to 82 and i atemped to bring it down and it is now under control at 77-78 the water quality is the same as always, and i am feeding sparingly since sandy passed so i am thinking its some bacteria est. or the semi rapid temp change

any help as soon as possible is helpful...


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

So sorry about your fish. I've heard of some type of gill infection that can be transfered that has similar symptoms to swim-bladder. I read about it when I was looking info up for my sick fish. If I run across it again, I'll let you know, but in the meantime, I would definately medicate the tank for bacterial infections.


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

by bacterial infection u mean epsoms salt or a general purpose antibacterial medication?(if anti bacterial med which 1 would u recomend?)

speakin of gills my cory that passed was rapidly flapping its gills... the neon doesnt seem to be doing so yet


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm not sure how well neons do with salt...I've heard of problems such as them scratching and acting like they have ich from skin irritation. You probably should ask someone else about that, however. 

If you can seperate him out of the tank into a quarantine, that's probably a good idea. I normally suggest pimafix or melafix for bacterial infections, but being that he's already acting visibly ill, you should probably get a broad spectrum over the counter medication. I think Maracyn is used to treat unknown illnesses in fish. It has a pretty good shelf life, so if you buy a few doses of that, you can use it later on as well.


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i dont have a quarintine tank just a gallon bowl will that do???????


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

That's what I have my tetra in. Just remember to dilute the medicine accordingly.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

The gallon bowl will work. If possible you should put an airstone in there too though.


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i droped the temp and feed the neon some tufex worms and waited and each day he got better now it appears normal so i hope it will be ok it swims normally and is eating alot so yea


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Well that's good to hear. I hope he stays well too


----------

